# Is there need to carry a spare?



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

I was doing my spring clean of the MH today and I pulled out the spare wheel from its side compartment. I could not believe the amount of space that the spare took up. Its a 16 " Ducato wheel and in its place you could easily carry the extra few chairs, wind breakers or b.b.q. My question is has anyone used the puncture repair canisters that you screw onto your valve and release to semi inflate your tyre to get you to the nearest tyre garage. Are they powerful enough and I think one product is called Tyreweld. Anyone out there suffer the misfortune of a puncture lately and had reason to use one or two to get them going again. Would be a quick fix on the motorway if deemed suitable rather than trying to change a wheel in such a hostile environment.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Im busy trying to find a 16" wheel for my Ducato, without having to pay the earth for it. I would just feel happier if I had a spare but would also use the foam thingy supplied with the van if it got me out of a situation where it was to dangerous to change the wheel. Were off to France at Easter and we dont speak much french so it would be quite difficult to get a puncture sorted.

If anyone has a 16" wheel for sale that would fit a 2007 Ducato maxi following fitting of alloys etc I would be more than willing to pay them a paltry sum for it :wink: (or maybe a bit more)

Bubblehead


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

If I thought it would get me going I would be willing to try the stuff ' but I dont know anyone who has used it on a MH. Did you try a car dismantlers for your wheel. Some of those guys who specialise in scrap vans might do.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi centrefire 
I have always used "ultra seal" in my motorbikes and I have had a flat removed the screw put this stuff in and still now 2 years later my tyre is still up, they do recomend it for cars vans caravans anything with tyres. Or like my Kon Tiki you can get a rack to store your spare under your MH.Hope this helps. Chris


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

I asked a mechanic about this. He said you were better carrying a spare because if you got a puncture it may be something little which could be fixed easily and cheaply (if you used the spare as soon as you discovered it). the puncture repair canisters ruin any chance of repairing the original tyre and means you have to buy a new one.

food for thought.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

sorry forgot to say ultra seal is put in before (or after) a puncture to help stop blowouts and prevent a flat tyre ie if you get puncture it will fix it and you may never know a thing about it.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I used to have a Transit, one evening I hit a rock which had been pulled out of a wall. The near side front wheel rim was damaged, luckily I regularly check the spare tyre on any vehicle I have so changing was no problem.

Not wanting to pay for a new wheel and tyre to replace my spare I went to a large scrapyard from where I got a good wheel and tyre to suit for a fraction of the cost of a wheel set.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out Ultraseal. More food for thought, and it doesn't ruin tyres.

It's "fit and forget" and there are divided opinions, so it makes sense to do your own research and make your choice.

I've not had any problems at all after 6 months. Don't know if I've had any punctures or not. If I have - it worked!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

OH THATS THE STUFF ULTRA SEAL


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

Hi all, dont know about the specifics of motorhomes, weight etc but have used the tyre seal on a range of golf course machinery/tractors and cars and never had any problems with it, often leaving it in well past the time your supposed to and have not needed to get a new tyre each time, the only thing it says to do is inform the guy who is fixing the tyre that you put it in there. The other thing is as far as im aware it will only work on tubeless tyres.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

dont know what happened then my pc went off on 1 posted my reply 3/4 times and stuck then through me out?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

My spare is well underneath the van. I would not like to have to get it out now with four intact tyres, never mind with a puncture. 

So I have been thinking about having them filled with the self sealing stuff, because, if I had a puncture, its got to be the breakdown service. 

And what if I'm half way up a mountain pass in the middle of France? No chance of me doing it  

Must go and touch some wood

Geoff


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

The stuff I have at the moment cannot recall brand name is only released into tyre when punctured and I was wondering would that take me out of a hold after leaving the spare at home


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

my dethleffs globevan 2007 came without a spare just a puncture outfit.
Decided to get spare from ford dealer just in case a bad puncture.
Plenty of payload 780kg and keep it at the front of large garage just in case it his needed.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*carry a spare wheel*

My wifes Audi comes with no spare wheel but with a canister of puncture repair and a compressor!My daughter was driving it xmas evening when she had a blow out in the front wheel.We had to abandon the car on the side of the road for three days until the xmas holiday was over.We managed to borrow a spare wheel to get the car home but then could'nt find anywhere with the correct tyre.One week later we managed to get a tyre!!What a mess we would have been in if we had been further away from home.I am now looking for a spare wheel!!!


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Srape rim*

Hi Bubblehead
Look here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PEUGOET-BOXER...ZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118#ebayphotohosting
I bought 6 to fit winter tyres on.
They were all in good nick.
Kind regards


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*spare rims*

Hi bubblehead
Sorry finger trouble. the rims are for 215 75R 16Cs


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

I shall probably get told off for introducing new subject matter to the original thread but my question and other input is, I hope, relevant.
Question: I am looking for a bracket system to enable me to store my spare wheel upright in the 'garage' area rather than have to crawl under the motorhome to extract it from the tray (you just know that it will be lashing down with rain when the puncture occurs). Has anyone seen such a system for sale anywhere?
Other Input: On the subject of Ultraseal, I can't sing its praises high enough. I use it with my motorcycle and can confirm that it works brilliantly. I had a sizeable nail in the front tyre of my motorcycle and was not aware of the puncture until doing a tyre check prior to my next ride. There was absolutely no loss of tyre pressure (even after extracting the nail). Even though Ultraseal claim that it is not necessary, I would still have a tyre checked and repaired after such an event though. I know that some might question why I still want to retain a spare wheel.............well, I'm just a 'bells and whistle' type, particularly as I already have the spare. Just one last thing about ultraseal, you can't use it in many of the low-profile sports tyres (but then this doesn't effect motorhomes).


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

monkton said:


> Question: I am looking for a bracket system to enable me to store my spare wheel upright in the 'garage' area rather than have to crawl under the motorhome to extract it from the tray (you just know that it will be lashing down with rain when the puncture occurs). Has anyone seen such a system for sale anywhere?


Hi Monkton

What about the brackets they fit on the rear door of a 4 x 4? All they are is a metal plate with two longish studs welded on, such that you can fix the spare wheel using its wheel nuts.

I'd be inclined to get the Mig out, or pop down to your local metal worker with your wheel and he would knock one up in a few minutes.

Interested to read your praise of Ultraseal. I was cautious since I know some people disagree, but I think it's brilliant, and a potential life saver if it prevents a slow puncture, which is more than often the root cause of an explosive blow-out.

Cheers


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

centrefire said:


> I was doing my spring clean of the MH today and I pulled out the spare wheel from its side compartment. I could not believe the amount of space that the spare took up. Its a 16 " Ducato wheel and in its place you could easily carry the extra few chairs, wind breakers or b.b.q. My question is has anyone used the puncture repair canisters that you screw onto your valve and release to semi inflate your tyre to get you to the nearest tyre garage. Are they powerful enough and I think one product is called Tyreweld. Anyone out there suffer the misfortune of a puncture lately and had reason to use one or two to get them going again. Would be a quick fix on the motorway if deemed suitable rather than trying to change a wheel in such a hostile environment.


 8O Answer to the thread title is YES. Why/ because most breakdown plans exclude assistance if there is no servicable spare. OK so you think there is no problem changing/dealing with a puncture- try and do it on most roads, especially if the offside, and it will be a most interesting experience. :!:


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all
In answer to the original post, I would consider it rather foolhardy to venture any where with out a spare.
By all means take preventative action to cover a puncture possibility.
I personaly have had two rear blowouts, (tyre shredded type) The most recent being on the A1 south of Milan, thank goodness my spare was a new tyre and at the correct pressure.
Pay your money and take your chance as thye saying goes !!!

regards 
Yeti


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Passionwagon just hit the nail on the head.I had a caravaner thought he woulds leave his spare at home coz this time he had the kids with him and needed the room,breakdown club refused help other then get him of the A30 Bodmin and to a safe place,cost him a small fortune in the end


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hello

Yes, carry a spare in my opinion.

Russell


----------

